# Identify this frog?



## mrcanada2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could identify this frog that I found hopping around in my house.

I live in San Bernardino, California.

This frog is able to climb walls.


----------



## mrcanada2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmmm, 

I believe it is a Pacific Tree Frog. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Pseudacris regilla -- Pacific Chorus Frog.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I live in San Berdo too and my neighbor's kids bring these to me every time they find them! Cool little frogs, but they can be loud!!!!!


----------



## mrcanada2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Fantastic! 

As for the frog, I released him back into the wild and gave him a small pond/dish for him to hydrate in, if he so wishes. Hopefully he lives a long and healthy life.


----------

